# Recruiting for Wolfengarde (HMB)



## Imperator (Oct 26, 2016)

Greetings all! We, Wolfengarde, are looking for more fighters local in Orange County for the sport of HMB (Historical Medieval Battles). HMB is a full force steel contact arena fighting with teams around the world competing. The World Championship is called Battle of The Nations. 

The fighting categories are
Male: singles, 5 vs 5, and 21 vs 21.
Women: singles, 3 vs 3, and all vs all.

You can find out more information at for our team at www.wolfengarde.com 
More information on the sport at www.botn.info

Old USA team trailer


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's barbaric.  I like it. 

I'm guessing once they fall to the ground they're out. 

Pretty sure 2:02 was a death blow.


----------

